# Gérer son Mac depuis un mobile et/ou un PDA



## Mac Mag' (14 Janvier 2004)

Sony Ericsson Clicker est ce fantastique logiciel qui permet de contrôler son Mac grâce à son téléphone BlueTooth. Il est désormais en version 2.0.1, et s'appelle "Salling Clicker".

Le problème, c'est que Salling Clicker ne fonctionne pas avec Mac OS X.2.4 que j'ai sur mon iBook.

Je suis donc à la recherche de "Sony Ericsson Clicker" version 1.5, cette version étant compatible avec Mac OS X.2.4.

Ce serait vraiment sympathique de votre part si quelqu'un pouvait m'envoyer ce logiciel par e-mail.

Merci d'avance,

Jérémy.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2004)

Va voir sur www.versiontracker.com il y a toujours les versions antérieures des softs


----------



## iMax (14 Janvier 2004)

...sinon, met ton iBook à jour, tu gagneras peut-être même en autonomie, la 10.2.4 était catastrophique pour ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (J'en sais qqchose, ça m'a valu un changement de batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bien sur, pas la peine de passer à Panther. Personnellement, je suis en 10.2.6 et il fonctionne très bien


----------



## Mac Mag' (15 Janvier 2004)

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

Je me suis déjà rendu sur le site www.versiontracker.com ; si celui-ci propose bien les anciennes versions de l'utilitaire, tous les liens qui permettent de le télécharger sont invalides.

Me voilà donc contraint de télécharger les 100 MO de la mise-à-jour avec ma petite et innoncente ligne téléphonique 56K...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

Salling Clicker 2.1 est enfin compatible avec les P800 et P900 (dépêche MacGeneration).

Malheureusement mon P800 se plante lorsque je tente d'installer cette dernière version.


----------



## JackSim (27 Février 2004)

Pareil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le transfert par Bluetooth se passe correctement mais lors de l'installation le dialogue se bloque (la barre de progression reste blanche).

Le firmware de mon P800 n'est pas en dernière version, mais ça m'embête de l'envoyer pour une mise à jour...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2004)

JackSim a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vois que je suis pas le seul... Et je vais pas courir pour aller mettre à jour mon firmware.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2004)

Confirmation sur le site de Salling Clicker: _P800 (firmware &gt; R1D) _


----------



## Caster (28 Février 2004)

je recherche des Scripts pour Salling clicker .... en effet, j'aimerai pas exemple pouvoir commander VLC avec mon Palm ....


----------



## WebOliver (29 Février 2004)

La solution pour ceux qui ont l'ancien firmware. Ça fonctionne, mais le développeur de Salling Clicker conseille quand même de mettre à jour le Firmware.


----------



## JackSim (29 Février 2004)

Ça fonctionne, en effet. Cool !

Reste à faire mettre à jour ce firmware...


----------



## vincmyl (29 Février 2004)

Vous n'avez plus que cette solution...MAJ du firmwire


----------



## psy4 (3 Avril 2004)

Salut moi j'ai un T610 et je vien d'installer SallingClicker sur mon G5 ... ensuite j'ai voulus installer l'application pour mon portable T610 et soit sa installe pas soit je suis incapable de retrouver l'application dans le téléphone ... aidez MOI !!! Merci


----------



## fwedo (5 Avril 2004)

c'est pas dans l'icone en bas à gauche (connectivity chez moi) ?
puis tout en bas dans accessoire ?

elle est grisée si t'as pas connecté ton T610 avec ton mac (ca tu le fais à partir du mac.)

donc je résume.
1 tu connecte à partir du mac
2 tu regarde sur ton tel ds connectivity=&gt; accessoires 


si déja ca ca marche pas, c'est peut être que ton install n'a pas marché ?

Fred


----------



## tib51 (27 Mai 2004)

Tu n'as pas besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit sur le télép^hone. Les package d'installation qui sont sur l'image disque sont pour certain téléphone et pour les palm. Le T610 n'a besoin de rien. (je le sais c'est mon téléphone et j'utilise salling clicker)


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

Combien coute la licence?


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2004)

9 $ quand j'ai acheté la mienne... Depuis le prix a peut-être évolué


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mai 2004)

C'est vraiment pas cher merci


----------



## tib51 (27 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
J'essaye de créer les scripts qui me permettent d'utiliser mon T610 comme pavé numérique (pour des présentations sous keynote)
Je pense avoir trouvé comment faire (je n'ai jamais touché à Applescript...) mais j'ai repris le script qui permet de simuler les flèches droites-gauche et je pense qu'il suffit de changer le chiffre.
Apparement 123, c'est la flèche gauche et 124, la flèche droite.
Il semble que 1 soit un signe bizarre (je ne me souviens plus...) 10 a l'air d'être l'arobase... j'ai essayé pas mal de nombre.... Mais je n'ai pas trouvé le code pour les touches 1234567890.
Il me faudrait aussi le code pour la touches entrée pour pouvoir valider les numéros que je rentre. (j'assignerai ce script à une autre touche, comme la touche C ou étoile du téléphone....)
Voili voilou, j'ai essayé de trouvé ces scripts tout fait mais je suis visiblement le seul à avoir besoin de cela.... Cela n'a pas l'air très compliqué mais il me faut juste ces codes....
Si vous pouvez m'aider, cela serait super cool!!!!
Merci d'avance!!!!


----------



## tib51 (27 Mai 2004)

Si vous connaissez aussi le code pour le backspace..... je prends (si jamais j'ai un doute sur le numéro que j'ai tapé, je peux effacer et recommencer sans interrompre le diaporama.... ;-)


----------



## fwedo (28 Mai 2004)

ca a un peu augmenté. c'est maintenant 19 dollars. Mais tu mets autant de sailling clicker que tu as de palm ou de tel. ex : sur ton tel et ton T3.



voir  la


----------



## tib51 (1 Juin 2004)

Mince alors! Personne ne peux m'aider????


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2004)

ChrisLab a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise SALLING CLICKER 2.1 avec mon T68i. Lorsque je l'utilise en télécommande d'iTunes, seul le nom de la chanson et la durée écoulée s'affichent sur mon téléphone. Comment faire pour que s'affiche aussi le nom de l'artiste et/ou le nom de l'album ? Faut-il modifier ou ajouter un script ?
> 
> Merci


Le message ayant été inutilement envahi je le reformule ici...


----------



## golf (1 Juillet 2004)

Cet utilitiare permet de faire le lien entre votre mobile BT et votre Mac, afin que vous puissiez gérer vos communications depuis votre Mac.
Source cuk... 
BluePhoneMenu, c'est par ici (est multilingue)...


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2004)

Je l'utilise et il est vraiment bien !!
Je vous le conseil


----------



## HazarD (2 Juillet 2004)

yep on en parlait déjà  ici


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2004)

Je sais mais c'est volontairement que je l'ai ré-évoqué ici car tout le monde n'a pas le réflexe d'aller dans les autres forums 
D'ailleurs j'avais hésité à le laisser dans le forum logiciel !...


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, la v 2.2...




Prend en compte VLC, et d'autres petites news...
la maj se fait en retelechargeant le fichier (3,5 meg) et est gratuite pour les personnes déja enregistrées.

j'ai pas bien compris, il propose de garder carnet d'adresse connecté (à BT?)...si qq voit ce que ca veux dire....



> - Je passe sur la nécéssité grandissante de parler anglais de nos jours.


----------



## gootch (21 Juillet 2004)

tu peux décrire un peu ce que c'est parceque en anglais c'est assez rebutant!!!!


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

"Salling Clicker, le logiciel qui permet d?utiliser son téléphone portable compatible Bluetooth pour piloter son Mac"

en cherchant dans le forum ou dans les tests, on trouve une description plus détaillée...

resultat de recherches : inutile, je fusionne les sujets


----------



## takamaka (21 Juillet 2004)

merci pour l'info et vive le pilotage


----------



## Marcant (21 Juillet 2004)

Possédant la version 2.1 je crois avec licence, je vais télécharger la new version !! Déjà que l'ancienne version est génial mais que va donner la nouvelle alors !


----------



## golf (21 Juillet 2004)

Extrait du site :



> Sony Ericsson: T630, T637, T628, Z600, Z608, T610, T616, T618, T68, R520, T39, P800, P802, P900, and P908
> (preliminary support for the K700 and Z1010 models)
> 
> Motorola: A925 (or A920 with firmware update)
> ...


----------



## fwedo (8 Octobre 2004)

Ceux qui connaissaient bluephone menu vont adorer Blue phone elite ; le dernier remplace le premier.

Il est dispo ici... 

Il permet de recevoir/composer des SMS, composer des numéros de telephone à partir du mac, et autres petites fonctions (signal lors d'un appel par exemple)

(info trouvée sur ce très bon site : WID Blog (j'ai déja vu ces deux mains rouges trainer sur les forums...)

PS modos (entre forum logiciel et nomade, j'ai hésité, à vous de voir ou ca va le mieux...)
Vu


----------



## golf (8 Octobre 2004)

Drag'n'tooth permet d'envoyer par l'intermédiaire du Bluetooth, des fichiers, images, ou applications (PRC/PDB) vers votre Palm ou Clié depuis votre Mac.
Un simple "glissé/déposé" du fichier en question sur l'icône Drag'n'tooth située dans le dock et il sera immédiatement transféré sur votre Palm (ou sur la carte mémoire). 
Disponible en anglais et français...


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2004)

e²Sync


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, sailling basic remotes ne marche pas avec mon S700i, et je ne sais pas ce que j'ai mal fais, ou pas fais.
En fait, j'ai jumeller mon PB et mon tel.
Je fais des trasferts sans problèmes (carnet d'adresse ...).
J'ai envoyé les commandes de sailling remote basics, mais la, impossible de faire la connexion car le S700 chercher, mais ne trouve pas.

Pour romeo, il arrive a connecter, mais perds la connexion tout de suite.

J'utilise BluePhone Elite pour ma gestion d'appel.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MOLGAT (5 Avril 2005)

Romeo
by arboreal software
Programming and Design by
Rowan Beentje

ca marche avec mes SE P910i, T610 et T68i.


----------



## je@nnot (5 Avril 2005)

Ouai Roméo est facilement paramétrable ( lorsqu'on arrive il détecte lance une iSync .... ) le problème c'est qu'il était très instable à l'époque. Il a évolué ?  je m'en vais voir.


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mai 2005)

Je confirme... Romeo avec un T630 fonctionne à merveille pour KeyNote. 

Je n'ai pas re-essayé sur Tiger.


----------



## Salmanazar8 (22 Juillet 2005)

Pour ceux qui préfère nokia, il y a veta unisersal


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Novembre 2005)

Evidement...

Je change de portable, j'en choisis un Bluetooth pour tout faire avec mon mac sans me prendre la tête... et bing!!! c'est pas compatible avec iSync 1.5 mais 2.0 
 

en résumé : je suis sur X.3.9 (donc iSync 1.5), et j'ai un magnifique Nokia 3230. Je voudrais : 
1. synchroniser Ical et carnet d'adresses entre les deux machines (un PB Ti DVI et le phone)
2. Piloter le mac avec le nokia comme je fais avec mon Palm T3 et Sailling clicker. 

Je pense que 1. c'est pas possible sans passer sur Tiger. Pour 2. , vous avez une idée???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Novembre 2005)

ya quelquun???


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)

Je ne connais pas le soft Nokia..mais je ne vois pas ce qui empécherait de le faire s'il a le BT...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2005)

Quel soft? Sur le site, je n'ai trouvé que des .exe ???

Merci pour ta réponse, l'échandon


----------



## bobby001 (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis à la recherche de scripts pour Romeo (pour mon K700i) qui me permettrait de faire ça :

- affichage des playlists de itunes et possibilité de les lancer via le tel (affichage de toutes les chansons dans chaque playlist aussi tant qu'à faire)

- utilisation du K700 comme d'un pavé numérique si possible.

Merci à vous pour vos futures réponses.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Décembre 2005)

Je me permets de reposer la question : 
existe-il un soft Nokia pour l'OSX? je ne trouve rien du tout sur leur site.


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Il y a ça...Gratuit

Nokia Collector 1.0

mais je sais pas ce que cela vaut....

Qui essaie ?   j'ai pas de Nokia


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Décembre 2005)

J'ai tenté le coup mais le lien nous emmène sur un page morte sur le site de nokia... :snif:


----------



## Lamar (22 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi le lien n'est pas mort ! Je vais essayer de tester ça (dès que j'aurai le temps  ).


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2006)

Pour moi c'est aussi ok


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

Non, non. Je maintiens. Le download ne démarre pas automaitquement... et si je clique pour luis demander de télécharger : 


The page or file could not be found. The address or link may be invalid or outdated.

In 15 seconds, you will be automatically redirected to the home page of www.nokia.com.


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2006)

ici alors

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25193


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Janvier 2006)

ça marche! merci, j'essaie de suite. 


edit : ça fonctionne très bien... mais comme je suis passé sous tiger depuis mon post originel, je n'en ai plus besoin! 

Ceci dit, je cherche tjrs un soft équivalent à Sailing clicker, mais gratuit. Rien, à part Roméo, qui ne tourne pas avec mon nokia 3230 ne semble exister  Surtout que Sailing est absolument génial. :love:
Je crois que je vais devoir me fendre d'une licence.  Et puis elle coute tjrs moins cher qu'une télécommande.


----------



## geideon (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Pour ceux possédant un smartphone type spv c500, j'ai écrit un client pour romeo.
Plus d'infos:
http://www.mobismart.net/forums/Default.aspx?g=posts&t=1647
à+


----------



## sytoux (5 Février 2006)

Bonjour, je cherche a faire de mon sony ericsson V600i une telecommande pour mon ibook G4.
J'ai essayé romeo, mais il n'arrive pas a se reconnaitre (mon mac me dit "voir accessories du V600i, mais dans le tel la rubrique accessories n'est pas accessible),
J'ai donc voulu essayer salling tracker , mais impossible de le tester avant de payer la licence... quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
Je voudrais juste pouvoir controler mes presentations power point, vlc et itunes du telephone.
Si quelqu'un a des captures d'ecran de salling tacker (tel et/ou mac) ou une version demo, pour que je me fasse une idee. ou encore une solution pour resoudre mon pb sur romeo.
Merci !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Février 2006)

sytoux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je cherche a faire de mon sony ericsson V600i une telecommande pour mon ibook G4.
> J'ai essayé romeo, mais il n'arrive pas a se reconnaitre (mon mac me dit "voir accessories du V600i, mais dans le tel la rubrique accessories n'est pas accessible),
> J'ai donc voulu essayer salling tracker , mais impossible de le tester avant de payer la licence... quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
> Je voudrais juste pouvoir controler mes presentations power point, vlc et itunes du telephone.
> ...


Comment ça impossible de l'essayer? 
T'as le droit à trentes clicks avant redémarrage de l'appli quand tu n'as pas de licence.


----------



## dellys (16 Février 2006)

Et euh :

Hello, Moto ?

Faudrait pas nous oublier... Y'a rien pour les MotoUsers ?


----------



## dellys (29 Mars 2006)

J'ai trouvé tout seul ! J'en fais profiter ceux que celà pourrait interesser

Salling clicker fonctionne au top sur mon V3i

Je l'ai installé comme un Nokia 6230i...

Le bonheur...


----------



## frolick10 (10 Avril 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé tout seul ! J'en fais profiter ceux que celà pourrait interesser
> 
> Salling clicker fonctionne au top sur mon V3i
> 
> ...



 j'ai telecharger salling clicker.jar sur mon 6230i mais le portable ne l'installe pas, comment faire pour l'executer?


----------



## Salmanazar8 (11 Avril 2006)

sytoux a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je cherche a faire de mon sony ericsson V600i une telecommande pour mon ibook G4.
> J'ai essayé romeo, mais il n'arrive pas a se reconnaitre (mon mac me dit "voir accessories du V600i, mais dans le tel la rubrique accessories n'est pas accessible),
> J'ai donc voulu essayer salling tracker , mais impossible de le tester avant de payer la licence... quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?
> Je voudrais juste pouvoir controler mes presentations power point, vlc et itunes du telephone.
> ...


pour le v600i ou le k600i la fonction télécommande est incluse dans le phone pour faire bouger la souris ou lecture de film ou musique ça marche tres bien sur mac os 10.3.9 et 10.4...


----------



## dellys (14 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai telecharger salling clicker.jar sur mon 6230i mais le portable ne l'installe pas, comment faire pour l'executer?



C'est salling qui doit se charger de tout.

 As tu installé salling clicker sur le mac ?

Si cette question te parait c**** c'est que c'est oui.
Mais dans ce cas je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible puisque tout ce fait quasi automatiquement.

Il faut faire appel à un pro du Nokia...

Poste dans le forum...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Equipé du Nokia 3230, toujours pas moyen d'utiliser Romeo... 
Et j'en ai marre de me lever au bout de 30 clic avec Sailling clicker... Je crois que je vais me fendre d'une licence, après 2 ans d'utilisation.


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

dellys a dit:
			
		

> C'est salling qui doit se charger de tout.
> 
> As tu installé salling clicker sur le mac ?
> 
> ...



Salut Dellys

Voila ce que m'affiche le mac... 

Visiblement il faut bien "installer" le fichier .jar sur le tel. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé le prog necessaire sur le net... et la méthode.:rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Equipé du Nokia 3230, toujours pas moyen d'utiliser Romeo...
> Et j'en ai marre de me lever au bout de 30 clic avec Sailling clicker... Je crois que je vais me fendre d'une licence, après 2 ans d'utilisation.


Salut Ed-the-head, 

l'installation de sailling sur 6230 doit etre la meme que le 6230*i 
*Tu me m'indiquer la demarche à suivre?

Vivement que Roméo soit a jour pour 6230... ca a l'air plus simple...

EDIT: oups j'ai mal lu... 3230 et pas 6230... ca change quelque chose?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Ouaip, j'étais en train de regarder ton post. 
De mon souvenir, c'est tout con. 
Si ton Nokia est jumelé, et si tu cherche à le connecter, Sailling clicker te propose d'envoyer un fichier vers ton téléphone. 

Je regarde ça de suite et te dis. 

@+


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

T'as fait la Màj de X.4.6? C'est pas un téléphone qui vient d'être rajouté dans la liste de ceux géré par iSync? Si c'est ça, on tient une piste.


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, j'étais en train de regarder ton post.
> De mon souvenir, c'est tout con.
> Si ton Nokia est jumelé, et si tu cherche à le connecter, Sailling clicker te propose d'envoyer un fichier vers ton téléphone.
> 
> ...


Ouaip, y a le choix entre l'envoi par Wap / site sailling OU copier fichier sur le  mac et l'envoyer sur le portable (fichier .jar)....

 j'ai choisi la deuxieme solution et mon .jar est bien sur mon Nokia mais lorsque je le selectionne cela donne "*Fichier non supporté". 

*Il semble qu'il faille un autre logiciel installé pour décompresser le .jar?

Edit: Oui mon Nokia 6230i vient d'etre compatible Isync 2
et j'ai bien la dernière version 10.4.6


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

Essaie avec le Wap alors.


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Essaie avec le Wap alors.



Vais essayé... Mais si c'est pour avoir le même fichier .jar au prix d'une connexion Wap...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Avril 2006)

On y arrive petit à petit. 
J'ai eu un ficher .sis et non par .jar. c'est peut-être ça.

Attends avant de faire le WAP! On continue en MP


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> On y arrive petit à petit.
> J'ai eu un ficher .sis et non par .jar. c'est peut-être ça.
> 
> Attends avant de faire le WAP! On continue en MP



*Trop tard*!  

J'ai tenté le Wap... et là rien à faire le prog Salling est fonctionnel de suite sans faire aucune manip comme avec le .jar... 

Reste que si quelqu'un connait la solution pour utiliser un .jar sur un tel, suis preneur...

Bon ca m'a couté *10E de connexion *mais bon... :rateau::affraid:,

 non en faite ca prend moins de 30 sec donc ca doit pas être énorme... 

merci encore... je vais tester ce fameux salling...


----------



## frolick10 (14 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Equipé du Nokia 3230, toujours pas moyen d'utiliser Romeo...
> Et j'en ai marre de me lever au bout de 30 clic avec Sailling clicker... Je crois que je vais me fendre d'une licence, après 2 ans d'utilisation.


Ah ouai en effet 30 clics ca fait juste! et tu tiens depuis 2 ans  

je sais pas si je vais avoir autant de patience... :rateau:


----------



## dellys (19 Avril 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai en effet 30 clics ca fait juste! et tu tiens depuis 2 ans
> 
> je sais pas si je vais avoir autant de patience... :rateau:



Oups, j'ai pas suivi le fil... En retard, désolé, mais je suis heureux de voir que tu as trouvé ta solution. 

Je te conseille de prendre la licence... Ce logiciel est vraiment bon et evolutif.
Y'a plein d'extensions sur le forum du site. De plus si tu as un PDA tu peux l'installer dessus sans prendre une 2eme licence.

Excellent ! Bien superieur à romeo !


----------



## ccsuperstar (14 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Voilà je voudrais savoir si le samsung e900 est compatible avec salling clicker, et si non, y'a-t'il un moyen qu'il le devienne?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ccsuperstar (14 Décembre 2006)

En fait, j'ai réussi à ce que mon mac détecte le téléphone grâce à Roméo, mais il me dit d'aller dans accessories du téléphone, et ça n'existe pas sur le e900.

Quelqu'un at'il une idée?


----------



## Trudo (22 Novembre 2007)

Quelqu'un a essayé la combinaison Sony Ericsson W580 et iMac Intel blanc avec Salling Cliker ? Ça marche bien ? Je veux utiliser mon futur téléphone pour télécommander mon iMac afin de naviguer dans ma collection musicale.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2007)

Trudo a dit:


> Quelqu'un a essayé la combinaison Sony Ericsson W580 et iMac Intel blanc avec Salling Cliker ? Ça marche bien ? Je veux utiliser mon futur téléphone pour télécommander mon iMac afin de naviguer dans ma collection musicale.


Ben, t'as qu'à essayer. 

T'as le droit à 10 clics sans redémarrage du soft tant que tu n'es pas enregistré.


----------



## Trudo (17 Décembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben, t'as qu'à essayer.
> 
> T'as le droit à 10 clics sans redémarrage du soft tant que tu n'es pas enregistré.



Quand j'ai posé la question, je n'avais pas encore acheté le téléphone et je voulais être certain de mon achat. Finalement ça fonctionne number one.


----------



## bipol (19 Décembre 2009)

Je souhaite investir dans un tel mobile nouvelle génération : le jet (même si le HTC HERO ET LE MILESTONE m'intéressent).
Je ne cherche pas a écouter du mp3 dessus, ni synchroniser mes agendas. Mais tout de même charger dur mon futur samsung Jet des photos ou videos, avec un cable usb.

Je délire ou c'est possible?


----------



## jeydail (12 Novembre 2013)

Salut a tous, je me permet de relancer ce topic car je voudrais savoir quel new soft est sorti depuis les derniers messages (plus de 4 ans déjà), en fait mon clavier/trackpad a cramer, et je fonctionne actuellement avec une appli sur mon mobil Android (Remonte mouse) qui fonctionne très bien mais malheureusement quand wifi avec le routeur qui fait le relais, pratique pour chez moi, mais quand je doit l'utiliser ailleurs ça devient impossible, donc je cherche l'équivalent en bluetooth, aussi simple que remonte mouse. J'ai essayé aioremote...mais je n'arrive pas elle le faire tourner. 
Si quelqu'un a une idée ! ! Merci


----------

